# M Audio Hammer88 Review



## jaketanner (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi all,

Just got my Hammer 88...I figured I'd give a preliminary review, since they are very hard to come by pretty much anywhere. I have been playing with it for about 30 minutes, but my first impressions are as follows:

A quick background on where I'm coming from, so you know how to judge my opinion. I have studied classical piano for over 9 years. Been playing piano for over 40 years. I have played classical recitals as well as played keyboards in a band. I have tons of MIDI knowledge and teach pro audio (pro recording engineer also), and MIDI classes from time to time at local colleges. I compose music all ITB, and have tons of software and VSTis of all sorts.

This test is done solely on piano so far...library used: Embertone: Walker 1969

So first: well built, and looks sleek, and reminds me of sitting in from of an acoustic (minus the pitch and mod wheel..LOL).

Now to the real reason we get a weighted action...the keys:

GOOD:

If I didn't know any better, I'd say this was a triple sensor keybed but I know it's not. The reason I say this, is because I do NOT need to lift the key more than half way to get a retrigger. I would LOVE to feel like I managed to get some new prototype, but I am sure I didn't. The keys feel super nice. By super nice, I mean awesome! If they made a wooden key version with this action, it would be a tremendous hit. It's Not heavy, not light...The one thing that sucks for me on many keyboards, is that the back of the black keys always feels heavier, and thus makes it hard to really dig in deep, but this is not the case. The back of the keys are just as easy to press as the front. Great for me also, because I have large hands. And the spacing is as expected...my fingers do not get stuck in between the black keys either...and again, I have large hands.

I opened up my MIDI Monitor app, and with ease, I was able to trigger the lowest velocity of (1), and with minimal force (127), so I am very happy about that, and I want to mention...this is straight out of the box, ZERO fussing with any velocity curves whatsoever.

There was talk in one video that I saw, that the reviewer made mention that the keys had a rough edge, and bothered his finger...no way is this the case here. M Audio may have very well fixed this issue, but my keys are super comfortable, and actually quite smooth around the edges.

BAD:

They are a bit noisy. Feel a tad plastic, which is of course the case...but at this price point, this should not even be mentioned, lol...I can live with the noise and plastic feel, if it allows me to play like I have never played before on a MIDI keyboard. To give reference, I have had a couple of triple sensor keys, and they were also great, but I do not remember feeling like they were this comfortable. I have not played the VPC-1 at the high end of controllers, so I can only comment on my experience with this one, and I love it so far.

Conclusion: For the price, (paid $367) I can not imagine any better. I did want so badly to get the Studiologic SL88 Studio, but they're always out of stock, and take about a month at least, to get back in stock, so this is why I got the Hammer88. From the videos, the SL88 is a lot quieter, but I think I can live with it. I have no regrets so far. I can also imagine that with the keys this manageable, it would be well suited for organ and harpsichord as well...and everything in between.

Feel free to ask me questions, as I will be putting this through it's paces and will update this review along the way.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 27, 2018)

I just start looking for a new Midi-Keyboard and have never heard of this one before. Seems like something which fits very good to my needs.

Did you try other instruments, I mean, non-piano instruments? I often read, that this kind of keys are not that good recording strings and other non-keys instruments.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 27, 2018)

Montisquirrel said:


> I just start looking for a new Midi-Keyboard and have never heard of this one before. Seems like something which fits very good to my needs.
> 
> Did you try other instruments, I mean, non-piano instruments? I often read, that this kind of keys are not that good recording strings and other non-keys instruments.




Hello. Yes I’ve tried it with strings and it was very smooth. The velocity sensitivity is quite good and with no effort at all you can get a velocity of one all the way to 127 with minimal force. And it is very smooth on the way up as well. Now of course, you have to be comfortable Playing on weighted keys as it is. I have been playing piano for a very long time and I don’t have any issue playing pretty much anything on the weighted keys provided the velocity is responsive and in this case it is. Of course you should try it if possible but the action is not very heavy but not also very light either


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 27, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> Hello. Yes I’ve tried it with strings and it was very smooth. The velocity sensitivity is quite good and with no effort at all you can get a velocity of one all the way to 127 with minimal force. And it is very smooth on the way up as well. Now of course, you have to be comfortable Playing on weighted keys as it is. I have been playing piano for a very long time and I don’t have any issue playing pretty much anything on the weighted keys provided the velocity is responsive and in this case it is. Of course you should try it if possible but the action is not very heavy but not also very light either



Thank for your answer. Gonna test this in a music shop next week.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 27, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my Hammer 88...I figured I'd give a preliminary review, since they are very hard to come by pretty much anywhere. I have been playing with it for about 30 minutes, but my first impressions are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that well written, carefully considered review! I've been thinking about this keyboard for a while now, but haven't because of the low-grade "ooh I just got it!" reviews on Amazon, etc. Very pleased to hear about the retriggers and other techy stuff, which is what really matters in the long run. I also have large hands, thanks for addressing that.

I expect a learning curve as having transitioned from the very heavy keyboard of my youth, to zero touch synth keyboards, my key pressing neurons are hopelessly scrambled. But I will persist. Every time I go to my tiny local Guitar Center I find those weighted action keyboards positively seductive. There's just something so right about them.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 27, 2018)

Montisquirrel said:


> Thank for your answer. Gonna test this in a music shop next week.



Best of luck


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 27, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Thanks so much for that well written, carefully considered review! I've been thinking about this keyboard for a while now, but haven't because of the low-grade "ooh I just got it!" reviews on Amazon, etc. Very pleased to hear about the retriggers and other techy stuff, which is what really matters in the long run. I also have large hands, thanks for addressing that.
> 
> I expect a learning curve as having transitioned from the very heavy keyboard of my youth, to zero touch synth keyboards, my key pressing neurons are hopelessly scrambled. But I will persist. Every time I go to my tiny local Guitar Center I find those weighted action keyboards positively seductive. There's just something so right about them.



I was very surprised. And I saw mostly positive review...maybe a few bad ones. But keep in mind, I actually worked for an Amazon warehouse at one point...and I have to tell you, for many large items, they are just thrown around. Things that are supposed to be upright, are laid flat because of space. So most of the negative reviews especially from Amazon, are ones that came broken, or missing things...etc. I got mine from Zzounds.com, and while the box could use more packaging to be honest, it did come unscathed. 

I am glad you liked the review. Today I got a proper stand for it, meaning a Z-stand, which is about as sturdy a stand as they come, and made a big difference from my flimsy X-stand. Feels solid all around, and truly feels like I'm sitting at a piano. Of course, I am also trigger one of the best (my opinion) piano libraries out there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 27, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> I was very surprised. And I saw mostly positive review...maybe a few bad ones. But keep in mind, I actually worked for an Amazon warehouse at one point...and I have to tell you, for many large items, they are just thrown around. Things that are supposed to be upright, are laid flat because of space. So most of the negative reviews especially from Amazon, are ones that came broken, or missing things...etc. I got mine from Zzounds.com, and while the box could use more packaging to be honest, it did come unscathed.
> 
> I am glad you liked the review. Today I got a proper stand for it, meaning a Z-stand, which is about as sturdy a stand as they come, and made a big difference from my flimsy X-stand. Feels solid all around, and truly feels like I'm sitting at a piano. Of course, I am also trigger one of the best (my opinion) piano libraries out there.
> 
> Good luck!


Hah, you have confirmed my deepest suspicions about the big "A"! I know this from receiving-end experiences!

And yes the libs have a lot to do with it, even with my cheesy synth keyboard it's almost possible to imagine I'm sitting at a Model D, with only minimal suspension of disbelief. But I want more.

Could you list a few of you favorite piano libs? I mostly use Steinberg's The Grand 3 because it's the best I've got but I suspect I could do better.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 27, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Hah, you have confirmed my deepest suspicions about the big "A"! I know this from receiving-end experiences!
> 
> And yes the libs have a lot to do with it, even with my cheesy synth keyboard it's almost possible to imagine I'm sitting at a Model D, with only minimal suspension of disbelief. But I want more.
> 
> Could you list a few of you favorite piano libs? I mostly use Steinberg's The Grand 3 because it's the best I've got but I suspect I could do better.



Well I can tell you that the Walker 1969 piano, is probably as close to a realistic sound as I've heard. I have three mic positions, and in my opinion, you kinda need these for different reasons. Binarual, Room and Main. It comes with the Main mic. This library has 36 velocity samples and Una Corda as well. 

The other libraries I have are good, and serve different situations, but in terms of realism, the Walker is my go-to. Other ones I have are Sonnivox Eighty Eight, Adictive Keys Grand, all the NI pianos that come with Ultimate 11, Believe it or not, EZKeys Grand, has a decent enough piano...I don't use the software at all, I got it for the sound years ago. I also recently got the 8Dio 1928 piano, and love the "soft" patch it has...very warm and cinematic. 

Keep in mind that the controller does affect the library as well...Especially if you're not able to trigger all the velocity samples along the way, you will be missing out on the true sound of the library. 

And true about "A"...I buy from there, but items that I think will be safe and not get mangled along the way..lol Never a keyboard or anything delicate for sure.


----------



## I like music (Dec 27, 2018)

Would you mind if I ask a slightly unrelated (but also related) question?

Realistically, what sort of delays do people see with MIDI keyboard inputs? The reason I ask is this. My current computer is a very very basic and cheap one. For whatever reason, the delay is 25ms. I'm not a good enough pianist for it to matter (e.g. I never play anything fast enough that it creates too much of a problem).

But I _would_ like to get a "proper" keyboard, but if I'm always going to see this sort of delay from future machines, then it might be something I reconsider. Any help on this point would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 27, 2018)

I like music said:


> Would you mind if I ask a slightly unrelated (but also related) question?
> 
> Realistically, what sort of delays do people see with MIDI keyboard inputs? The reason I ask is this. My current computer is a very very basic and cheap one. For whatever reason, the delay is 25ms. I'm not a good enough pianist for it to matter (e.g. I never play anything fast enough that it creates too much of a problem).
> 
> But I _would_ like to get a "proper" keyboard, but if I'm always going to see this sort of delay from future machines, then it might be something I reconsider. Any help on this point would be hugely appreciated.



Have you tried using the sound library as stand alone? if you have Kontakt, open it without a DAW, and see if you still feel the latency. Also, most of the better libraries are CPU hungry, and it's because computers have gotten faster as well, so the developers take advantage of this, and worry more about the sound, than if your CPU an handle it. MIDI will have it's own latency within your DAW, especially if you need to set the buffer really high because you lack CPU resources. This is a fine line between balancing the two.

Definitely upgrade when you can...also RAM RAM RAM...more RAM=better performance from VSTis. 

I can not tell you exactly what the delay is, as I've never measured it, but unless I have a very big project and lots of VSTis open, I don't notice much of a latency...at least not enough to distract me.


----------



## I like music (Dec 27, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> Have you tried using the sound library as stand alone? if you have Kontakt, open it without a DAW, and see if you still feel the latency. Also, most of the better libraries are CPU hungry, and it's because computers have gotten faster as well, so the developers take advantage of this, and worry more about the sound, than if your CPU an handle it. MIDI will have it's own latency within your DAW, especially if you need to set the buffer really high because you lack CPU resources. This is a fine line between balancing the two.
> 
> Definitely upgrade when you can...also RAM RAM RAM...more RAM=better performance from VSTis.
> 
> I can not tell you exactly what the delay is, as I've never measured it, but unless I have a very big project and lots of VSTis open, I don't notice much of a latency...at least not enough to distract me.



Interesting. I have always only ever played via my DAW, and never opened up Kontakt or Play as standalones. That'll be a good thing to A/B test. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 15, 2020)

Bump. 
Thinking of getting one of these. How’s it holding up after a couple of years?
Thanks A


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Bump.
> Thinking of getting one of these. How’s it holding up after a couple of years?
> Thanks A


Still going strong. Although I haven't used it as much as I thought...lack of space lately, but when I do use it, it still works fine. But it's not like I use it daily as my main controller...sorry can't be more help. In terms of it functioning, it's still excellent.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 15, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Still going strong. Although I haven't used it as much as I thought...lack of space lately, but when I do use it, it still works fine. But it's not like I use it daily as my main controller...sorry can't be more help. In terms of it functioning, it's still excellent.


Cheers Jake


----------



## mrc (Aug 19, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Well I can tell you that the Walker 1969 piano, is probably as close to a realistic sound as I've heard.



Sorry Jake, you are referring to:





Walker 1955 Concert D







www.embertone.com





or to:


https://8dio.com/instrument/new-1969-piano-vst-au-aax/



Thanks!
- Marco.


----------



## Kent (Aug 19, 2020)

mrc said:


> Sorry Jake, you are referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In his first post in this thread, he says



jaketanner said:


> This test is done solely on piano so far...library used: Embertone: Walker 1969



Wrong year, but I think it's pretty clearly the Embertone.


----------



## mrc (Aug 19, 2020)

kmaster said:


> In his first post in this thread, he says
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong year, but I think it's pretty clearly the Embertone.



Thanks!


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 19, 2020)

mrc said:


> Sorry Jake, you are referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Sorry. Man got them messed up. Embertone.


----------



## mrc (Aug 19, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Wow. Sorry. Man got them messed up. Embertone.



Thank you Jake!

- Marco.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 19, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Bump.
> Thinking of getting one of these. How’s it holding up after a couple of years?
> Thanks A



I'm not the original poster, but I've an Hammer 88 and for me, it's superb! I love the damn thing! I tried an Arturia Keylab Essential 88 semi weighted keyboard, but it was too light. Returned it for a StudioLogic SL88 Studio and returned that as the keybed was too heavy an action, felt like playing through treacle so that got returned for the Hammer 88 and it was love at first play. The action is wonderful, it's the first keybed I've tried where I can simply just play without even thinking about the keybed. None of that thinking is it too heavy, is it too light, none of that, I simply sit down and play and love it. The action is crisp, feels hammer action, no springs, no sponginess. But then keybed feel is down to personal taste, so either try before you buy or check the returns policy if you mail order it. For me I love this thing! 100% recommended and it looks beautiful too! Feels, plays and looks like an instrument, not just another controller! It's wonderful!


----------



## Kent (Aug 19, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> I'm not the original poster, but I've an Hammer 88 and for me, it's superb! I love the damn thing! I tried an Arturia Keylab Essential 88 semi weighted keyboard, but it was too light. Returned it for a StudioLogic SL88 Studio and returned that as the keybed was too heavy an action, felt like playing through treacle so that got returned for the Hammer 88 and it was love at first play. The action is wonderful, it's the first keybed I've tried where I can simply just play without even thinking about the keybed. None of that thinking is it too heavy, is it too light, none of that, I simply sit down and play and love it. The action is crisp, feels hammer action, no springs, no sponginess. But then keybed feel is down to personal taste, so either try before you buy or check the returns policy if you mail order it. For me I love this thing! 100% recommended and it looks beautiful too! Feels, plays and looks like an instrument, not just another controller! It's wonderful!


stop it with your glowing reviews, I just got Infinite Brass and can't afford a new MIDI controller yet


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 19, 2020)

I wonder if it can be disassembled, as I did with my yamaha p35 and how tall the keybed is


----------



## A minor (Aug 19, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> I wonder if it can be disassembled, as I did with my yamaha p35 and how tall the keybed is


I own one. Per their website: 

Dimensions: 11.9” x 5.0 x 55.9” so I guess 5" in your answer.
There are a lot of screws on the bottom. Why would you want to disassemble it?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 20, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> I wonder if it can be disassembled, as I did with my yamaha p35 and how tall the keybed is



I've not done this myself, but others here have, couple of comments below about this.

Cheers,

Andy.






Show me your d...esk


Thank you Tokatila.




vi-control.net


----------



## aboxcar (Sep 21, 2020)

@jaketanner What pedal(s) do you use? Do you still recommend this keyboard?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Sep 21, 2020)

aboxcar said:


> @jaketanner What pedal(s) do you use? Do you still recommend this keyboard?



EDIT: Apologies, I thought this was a thread I'd started on the Hammer-88 and thought I was the original poster! I got the wrong thread, this one wasn't mine and I'm not the original poster. But I was inspired by the original post so much, I decided to try out the Hammer 88 and I'm so glad I did! Sorry for jumping the gun! And many thanks @jaketanner for bringing the Hammer 88 to my attention. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Currently I've only a sustain pedal connected, the M-Audio SP-2 Piano style sustain pedal, but I'm looking at getting a 3 way pedal to truly emulate a piano's pedals etc.

Would I still recommend this keyboard? YES! Absolutely and even more so than originally if that's possible. I bloomin' love this thing! It's even changed my whole music making, I was into synths originally, much more into sounds and sound design, but I wanted a change, I wanted the simplicity of a good weighted keyboard and some piano sounds to get away from obsessing about sound programming and instead just playing and learning songwriting, chord progressions etc.

This keyboard and some piano libraries in Kontakt have done this for me and much more. I'll sit, play it, get lost in the music, for me, with headphones on, it's like I'm playing a real piano and there's no distractions. I simply play, doodle chords, try things out and have fun actually writing and making music instead of just "tracks" or sounds.

I've learnt so much more about music after getting this keyboard, chords, progressions, harmony, even song writing, it's taken me to exactly the place where I wanted to be.

Absolutely highly recommend it, can't fault it, love it!

You could say it's on the lighter side of a weighted action, certainly lighter than the StudioLogic SL88 Studio, but that's what I wanted. It's interesting that I've read many comments here that the SL88 is actually a heavier action than some people's actual pianos! I think the Hammer 88 is closer to a piano action, sharper, crisper hammer action etc. It's not over heavy just for the sake of it.

If you can, try before you buy or as i did get it on a good return option if you buy it online etc. I did that, but it was love at first play!!!

Finally, once I got the Hammer 88, my usual semi-weighted more synth like action Novation SL61 Mk3 had been gathering dust. So I dusted it down last week and gave it a revisit, it was fine for synths but when I tried to play the piano libraries I've been focusing on with the Hammer 88, I almost couldn't play them any more on the semi-weighted keyboard. They just feel and play so right and sound so wonderful and so playable, on the Hammer 88 I just couldn't go back to the semi-weighted keyboard!!!

Sorry for going on, but yep, I love this thing!


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 21, 2020)

aboxcar said:


> @jaketanner What pedal(s) do you use? Do you still recommend this keyboard?


Absolutely. And I have a Roland half damper pedal and a Nektar pedal for the soft. I like that it’s a dedicated jack for soft pedal and I don’t have to mess with CCs. I don’t use an expression pedal yet but considered it.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 21, 2020)

Looks like I'll be going for the Hammer 88 then. Keystation 88 number 4 is looking a bit battered...


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 21, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Looks like I'll be going for the Hammer 88 then. Keystation 88 number 4 is looking a bit battered...


If portability isn’t an issue it’s great


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 21, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> If portability isn’t an issue it’s great


It's not going anywhere! 😂


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 21, 2020)

Mark Isham uses this model. I've played them in the store where I work. I like it. I recommend it to anyone looking for an under $600 (CAD) controller with full weighted action. It's pretty solid.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 21, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> It's not going anywhere! 😂


Then you’re good. It’s a solid piece. Just make sure that you have a solid stand for it to have the best experience. I use a heavy duty Z stand. Rock solid. Last thing you want is to have movement while you are playing. This way it feels more like a piano if there’s no movement at all. So don’t use an X stand. Lol


----------



## ChoPraTs (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you very much for the detailed analysis Jake!

I am looking for a master keyboard to install under my desk. I am also a classical pianist, I have my career in the conservatory and I feel very comfortable with weighted keyboards, but I feel strange with soft keys.

I already have a very good piano keyboard, unbeatable for me, the Kawai MP11. It’s a pleasure to play it and I love spending hours with it (and Garritan CFX Concert Grand). Until now I have used it both as a digital piano and as a master keyboard to work and compose with my DAW, but for this last purpose I find it uncomfortable. Due to its weight, I have to have it on one side of the desk and I end all my sessions with a stiff neck. I need to keep it a little apart because I also teach other students in it.

In addition to this, although its keys are excellent to interpret any piano piece, I do not know if they are the best option when it comes to making orchestral compositions and play Woodwinds, Strings, Brass, Percussion and other instruments. Many times I feel that, on these instruments, I have to press very hard to achieve a powerful attack or reach the 127 velocity values. Many times I end up tweaking what I have played in the DAW to increase the velocity of what I played and achieve more powerful attacks, mainly on staccatto notes or timpani hits. However, I don't need to tweak anything when playing with piano libraries, the setting is just PERFECT.

So I'm looking for a simpler and cheaper controller, just to have it under the desk and in front of my display to compose looking at the screen. I am not worried that it is not excellent for playing piano, because for that purpose I already have the Kawai. But I would like it to be versatile, that it serves a little for everything. I think that soft keys are not recommended for me, as a pianist, I prefer the weighted keyboards. And I prefer to have all 88 keys, since I have enough space and I always miss a few if I have less.

So I am considering several options. Perhaps the ideal would be the Native Instruments Kontrol S88 to providing something different in my home studio, with led lights for the keswitches, integration with Kontakt, etc. But right now I'm on a budget and I'm just looking for something to have soon under my desk. I already have a Korg nanoKontrol Studio with enough faders and knobs to drive the Daw, so I don't think I need something like the Arturia Keyblab MKII either.

So, among the remaining contenders, I am in between the Studiologic SL88 Studio and the M-Audio Hammer 88. I think the feel of the Studiologic SL88 Grand would be much better, but also more expensive and as I say I already have the Kawai Mp11 for that, so I am looking for something different and that is above all versatile, that is not bad for the piano but is above all very useful and suitable for orchestral instruments.



jaketanner said:


> Hello. Yes I’ve tried it with strings and it was very smooth. The velocity sensitivity is quite good and with no effort at all you can get a velocity of one all the way to 127 with minimal force. And it is very smooth on the way up as well. Now of course, you have to be comfortable Playing on weighted keys as it is. I have been playing piano for a very long time and I don’t have any issue playing pretty much anything on the weighted keys provided the velocity is responsive and in this case it is. Of course you should try it if possible but the action is not very heavy but not also very light either



This sentence is what I mostly like of everything that I've read about the M-Audio Hammer 88.

So I just would like to confirm your opinion after some years. If you still thinking the same and enjoying the M-Audio Hammer without problems, I think the decision is clear.

And also another question... Are you able tu use half pedaling with the M-Audio? I think the keyboard input for sustain pedal is only on-off polarity. But perhaps using a continuous sustain pedal into the expression pedal port and change the CC to 64 will work. Have you tried this?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 4, 2021)

ChoPraTs said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed analysis Jake!
> 
> I am looking for a master keyboard to install under my desk. I am also a classical pianist, I have my career in the conservatory and I feel very comfortable with weighted keyboards, but I feel strange with soft keys.
> 
> ...


Hi...I have not tried the half pedaling option. I do have a Roland pedal that has half pedal options...I do believe you can assign it to the continuous input. What I did do though, is have two pedals, one in the damper, and one in the other port (forgot which), that was already assigned as a SOFT pedal option...this worked beautifully. Not 100% on the half though, sorry.

I don't use it as extensively as I would like due to space limitations at the moment....but it is still working great. 

I think if you are looking for another weighted keyboard, it would need to be flexible for other instruments...you may want to look at a semi-weighted keyboard for this. In many cases, you can easily customize the velocity of the keys to achieve the velocity range you need most with ease...like setting it to be more on the higher velocities rather than the lower so that you can get 127 with a lighter tough and not pound on the keyboard. I think this is also possible with your MP11...I'd look at the velocity options, might be worth switching back and forth.

The SL88 STUDIO version is lighter to the touch (from what I read), and is best for an all around use..the SL 88 GRAND is primarily for piano and has a heavier feel.

The SL88 Studio I think is about $100 more than the Hammer88...but also take a look at Semi-weighted options from Arturia (Keylab Essential)...you might like that better and much lighter to move around.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 22, 2021)

As far as I could verify, this Hammer 88 has a Medeli K6 action, like the Kurzweil SP6. 
The new M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro seems to have the Medeli K6S action (graded, with aftertouch) like the Kurzweil PC4.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 23, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Mark Isham uses this model. I've played them in the store where I work. I like it. I recommend it to anyone looking for an under $600 (CAD) controller with full weighted action. It's pretty solid.




Great that so many people are giving feedback on these products. Specially now that we can not freely go a try them out because of COVID.

I wanted to ask for your thoughts an opinion . I've read every possible thread about keyboard controllers here in VI control. And I noticed that you work on a piano store, plus you have the PC4, plus you have test them all.

So, is it true that this new mm-audio hammer pro has the same RPHA action as the Kurzweil PC4, and the KM88?

As a quick background, I used to own a VPC1. Sold it after I bought a Kawai es8 which has a lighter action that doesn't tired my hand. The issue with it is that it doesn't have any controls on it plus no mod wheel. I want to be able to put the piano bellow the desk as I am doing now, but, it's so tall that there is no room for even a nanokontrol.

Another thing for the guys that have the new m-audio hammer pro, do the buttons are as clicky clacky as the oxygen pro line?

I currently own the 49 versions, and the buttons are so astonishingly cheap and clacky that it's a turn off to use them.

Anyways, thanks to you and to all for the help and opinions in this thread.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 23, 2021)

Fleer said:


> As far as I could verify, this Hammer 88 has a Medeli K6 action, like the Kurzweil SP6.
> The new M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro seems to have the Medeli K6S action (graded, with aftertouch) like the Kurzweil PC4.


Oh, so it's the SP6 action...... how does that action compares with the PC4 one?


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Oh, so it's the SP6 action...... how does that action compares with the PC4 one?


No graded action and no aftertouch. Should be fine for piano unless you prefer graded.
Medeli has three hammer actions in their pianos:
K6 in the Kurz SP6 and supposedly in the M-Audio Hammer 88
K6s (K6 plus graded action and aftertouch) in the Kurz PC4 and supposedly in the M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro
K8 (K6s plus third sensor, escapement and ebony/ivory texture)


----------



## TintoL (Mar 23, 2021)

Fleer said:


> No graded action and no aftertouch. Should be fine for piano unless you prefer graded.
> Medeli has three hammer actions in their pianos:
> K6 in the Kurz SP6 and supposedly in the M-Audio Hammer 88
> K6s (K6 plus graded action and aftertouch) in the Kurz PC4 and supposedly in the M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro
> K8 (K6s plus third sensor, escapement and ebony/ivory texture)


Thanks for the info Fleer.

Aftertouch is not as important to me. But the action and controls are. The PC4 is really attractive. 

But, I find it mega difficult to find a dealer with prices in Toronto.

Honestly, The hammer 88 pro should be perfect, but, those buttons are just detestable...... Can't pass them. I wish the buttons could be like the novation line that are just quiet rubber. I am maybe been too picky here. heheh

Thanks again for the answer.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2021)

I know. Those buttons, eh?
I'm pretty much in love with my PC4, so if you can stretch your budget, it's an incredible master controller as well if you want lots of controls.
Some Kurz people tend to prefer Fatar actions to the Medeli ones, but I'm definitely not among them. Also, those Fatars are much heavier, so if you want to keep the weight down ...


----------



## TintoL (Mar 23, 2021)

Fleer said:


> I know. Those buttons, eh?
> I'm pretty much in love with my PC4, so if you can stretch your budget, it's an incredible master controller as well if you want lots of controls.
> Some Kurz people tend to prefer Fatar actions to the Medeli ones, but I'm definitely not among them. Also, those Fatars are much heavier, so if you want to keep the weight down ...


This info is super valuable. Thanks a lot. I want to keep the weight down without getting into synth area. 

I am considering the PC4, but, I am also considering the Roland RD2000. But, without testing them, it's a hard choice. 

Seriously, the only thing stopping me now from the hammer pro is the buttons.. Last night my wife asked me what I was doing, she told me to keep it quiet..... was the buttons....hahha wow.....


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2021)

TintoL said:


> This info is super valuable. Thanks a lot. I want to keep the weight down without getting into synth area.
> 
> I am considering the PC4, but, I am also considering the Roland RD2000. But, without testing them, it's a hard choice.
> 
> Seriously, the only thing stopping me now from the hammer pro is the buttons.. Last night my wife asked me what I was doing, she told me to keep it quiet..... was the buttons....hahha wow.....


The RD2000 is a heavier action than the PC4. Of any modern controller I've played, I prefer the PC4 as my next controller coming from a Kurzweil PC3x.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2021)

Same here.
Actually, I was also going for the RD2000 but jumped at the RD88 as soon as I could. Amazing board for the price, superb action with escapement and three sensors without too much ivory texture (which I prefer). But it's less of a controller when compared to the PC4. That one must be the best workstation controller around.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 23, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> The RD2000 is a heavier action than the PC4. Of any modern controller I've played, I prefer the PC4 as my next controller coming from a Kurzweil PC3x.





Fleer said:


> Same here.
> Actually, I was also going for the RD2000 but jumped at the RD88 as soon as I could. Amazing board for the price, superb action with escapement and three sensors without too much ivory texture (which I prefer). But it's less of a controller when compared to the PC4. That one must be the best workstation controller around.


AAAHHHH man,...... another heavy action. Thanks to both for such valuable information. I want to stay away from excessively heavy actions. The VPC 1 experience showed me that. 

But, isn't the RD88 too tall? I was interested on that one as at least has the wheels, but I checked and it's like 15. something centimeters....?? Way too tall for me. 

AAAAND, just checked that the PC4 is even bigger... 16.5. I think 12 to 13 is the max for me I think. 

Man, this is so hard, thus why appreciate this reviews and info from you guys.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2021)

Yeah, the RD88 is tall (or high) because of the speakers, tweeters above and woofers underneath. Perfect height for me. 
The PC4 actually isn’t that tall “in person”, it just has a steep slant, which I really like.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Yeah, the RD88 is tall (or high) because of the speakers, tweeters above and woofers underneath. Perfect height for me.
> The PC4 actually isn’t that tall “in person”, it just has a steep slant, which I really like.


yes the PC4 isn't a deep set keybed like the Roland RD88 or A88mk2. It's not quite as low profile as the PC3X but it's not egregious. Odd that the KM88 is set in a deep frame... weird.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 23, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Yeah, the RD88 is tall (or high) because of the speakers, tweeters above and woofers underneath. Perfect height for me.
> The PC4 actually isn’t that tall “in person”, it just has a steep slant, which I really like.





dcoscina said:


> yes the PC4 isn't a deep set keybed like the Roland RD88 or A88mk2. It's not quite as low profile as the PC3X but it's not egregious. Odd that the KM88 is set in a deep frame... weird.


I like the steep slant actually helps on accessing the controls easier. But, for me, I wouldn't put the inclination of the control panel before the haight of the keyboard.

I have been also considering A88mk2. It's limited from the control point of view, but, it has the haight on it's side to at least add a nanokontrol. But, I am not sure how stiff and heavy is the keybed.

I was hoping to find a board similar to the studiologic 2x with the faders and the small profile. But they added this tiny mega small joysticks......

I think, that it will be hard to beat the hammer pro. Price, all controls......and not use the buttons.. 

The PC4 is awesome, but, it is overpriced if you look at all the sounds and onboard audio features I will not be using at all...... 

Any other contender for a master keyboard I might be missing? That PC3K is awesome......are those the old versions of the pc4?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2021)

TintoL said:


> I like the steep slant actually helps on accessing the controls easier. But, for me, I wouldn't put the inclination of the control panel before the haight of the keyboard.
> 
> I have been also considering A88mk2. It's limited from the control point of view, but, it has the haight on it's side to at least add a nanokontrol. But, I am not sure how stiff and heavy is the keybed.
> 
> ...


The PC3x and 3K have different Fatar keybeds actually


----------



## hag01 (Feb 11, 2022)

jaketanner said:


> The one thing that sucks for me on many keyboards, is that the back of the black keys always feels heavier, and thus makes it hard to really dig in deep, but this is not the case. The back of the keys are just as easy to press as the front. Great for me also, because I have large hands. And the spacing is as expected...my fingers do not get stuck in between the black keys either...and again, I have large hands.
> 
> I opened up my MIDI Monitor app, and with ease, I was able to trigger the lowest velocity of (1), and with minimal force (127), so I am very happy about that, and I want to mention...this is straight out of the box, ZERO fussing with any velocity curves whatsoever.


I think I'm going to buy the M-Audio Hammer 88 soon, solely based on its specs and this review, since it's the only keyboard on the market that has the specs I'm looking for and this is the only review I've found on the web that targeted the main concerns I have about a keyboard I can't test, and I can't test this keyboard.

I quoted the most important details, while the MIDI velocity behavior is important mainly in a MIDI keyboard, the other details are always a concern for me when I want to buy a keyboard only based on specs, online demonstrations and reviews.

Just one thing, I saw in other internet forums that the M-Audio Hammer 88 doesn't send note-off velocity. Can some please confirm or deny that?

If it's true, I'm still going to buy it, because it's still the best choice for what I'm looking for, but it is a real bummer.

I just have to wait a bit until the acoustic insulation and acoustic treatment will be prepared in my new home studio room, then I'm going to order a custom studio desktop from a carpentry shop, and then I can order the Hammer 88, which is perfect for my ergonomic plan I have for my new home studio.


----------



## hag01 (May 6, 2022)

I already ordered a Hammer 88. After ordering I read in this review:





M-Audio Hammer 88


M-Audio’s Hammer 88 is a fully weighted 88-note keyboard with a very attractive price tag.




www.soundonsound.com




It says you can't use its MIDI editor at the same time that the DAW is open, I.E when I work with the Hammer 88 on Cubase, and I want to use the MIDI editor for reassign the MOD-Wheel or the expression pedal to different MIDI CCs, I have to quite Cubase first, reassign with the MIDI editor, and then enter Cubase again.
Is it true?
Because I chose the Hammer 88 over other MIDI keyboards mainly because of the convenient editor.
If I knew it has such a problem I would have not ordered it.
This review is very old so I hope it was just software problem and not a hardware limitation, so M-Audio fixed it since then.
But if anyone con confirm that there is such a problem with the Hammer 88 then please do, so I'll cancel my order as soon as possible.


----------

